# Experience with Adderall/Dextroamphetamine sulfate?



## Annikka (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi,

A friend suggested Adderall/Dextroamphetamine sulfate could help with my DP/perpetual space-cadet feelings. That it can help you focus and decreases anxiety. I'm thinking of talking to my doctor about it....

Does anyone have any experience with this or thought on it?

Best,

Annikka


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

a


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> DP/DR is an anxiety/OCD issue


*sigh* Not necessarily. For some of us, dissociation isn't related to anxiety or OCD.

Also, for some of us, stimulants work great. Dexedrine works great, and completely takes away my derealization (which is my problem.) However, I prefer Ritalin for its longer half-life. It tends to be... smoother.

This was, of course, having tried many drugs indicated for anxiety and/or OCD. None of them worked (even benzos, even though many people here seem to be helped by clonazepam.) Only stimulants work.

So its definitely something worth trying... but I do suggest not asking your doctor for it by name. That's prime drug seeking behaviour right there, and you may not get the help you deserve.


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

Absentis said:


> Tigersuit said:
> 
> 
> > DP/DR is an anxiety/OCD issue
> ...


Hey I'd really appreciate if you could elaborate on dexedrine and ritalin's effect on your symptoms. How long did it take to feel normal? What made it rough? What dosage? How did your DR start? What did it feel like to you?

My problem is also DR, and I remember the first day I felt a hint of DR SO clearly. It was about 5 years ago when i started smoking pot.

I too believe my problem is not anxiety. I was very insecure and I remember I had some short but extreme bursts of depression around that time, and wishful thinking caused me to get very, very, VERY angry when things got actually pretty unfair for me. Of course each extreme anger episode was followed by sadness i guess because the mind can only stay so angry for so long. I feel I've lost my ego and i over analyze my own mental state.

Im sorry I trailed off so bad and asked so much of you . Im just hoping you or maybe someone else can relate. Getting 100% better has been my dream/fantasy since I built an obsession with my condition, so taking a pill and feeling normal would be nice.


----------

